
Ask YC.news: Adequate, cheap motels near the YC-plex? - phony_identity

======
RyanGWU82
If you're going to have a car, there are a whole bunch of independent motels
on El Camino Real in Palo Alto and Mountain View. Many of these aren't
advertised on sites like Expedia, so just use Google Maps to find them, and
then contact them directly for rates. Some of 'em look kinda sketchy, but
they're all safe, lots of nearby food, and probably clean enough. ;-) Hit me
up directly if you want a local's opinion on a particular Mountain View motel.
(At least how it looks from the outside.)

Also, you can get great deals on Priceline for excellent hotels near San
Francisco Airport. I've gotten rooms a couple times for under $40 per night
for 3 or 4 star properties. (The 3 star ones may be better because they won't
gouge you on parking and Internet.) Check out www.biddingfortravel.com to see
what kind of rates people are getting. Most airport hotels have transportation
shuttles, so you can stay near the airport and take Caltrain to your
interview. But, shuttle-BART-Caltrain is a bit of a schlep.

Congrats and good luck! Are the interviews this weekend or next?

------
madanella
I also highly recommend using Priceline for hotels. Especially in the bay
area. We pay 28-45 dollars/night and often end up in 3.5-4 star hotels.

------
pg
You don't have to be near us. You can stay anywhere near a Caltrain stop,
because it stops within walking distance of YC.

------
dfranke
Pacific Inn in Redwood City.

